# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل برنامج DVB Dream لمشاهدة قنوات الدش والنايل سات والقنوات المشفره مع ملف القنوات والباتش

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل برنامج DVB Dream لمشاهدة قنوات الدش والنايل سات والقنوات المشفره مع ملف القنوات والباتش



info

تحميل  برنامج  DVB Dream 2.5 – لمشاهدة آلاف قنوات الدش مع الباتش فتستطيع  التمتع بمشاهدة قنوات الدش وتمتع بالمباريات والافلام الحصريه مع برنامج   DVB Dream 2.5 شاهد أكثر من 4000 قناة باعلى جودة وتستطيع مشاهدة باقة  كبيرة جداً من القنوات المفتوحة وتشاهد من خلالها القنوات الرياضية  والاخبارية والجزيرة والعربية وجميع قنوات النايل سات والأهم ان ذلك  البرنامج يمكن من خلاله تسجيل المسلسلات والمباريات كفيديو وكملفات صوتية  أيضاً وهو تقنية جديدة فى عالم الفضائيات يمكنك ان تشاهد من خلاله الكثير  من القنوات مثل الدورى الاسبانى والانجليزى والبرازيلي والتركي والايطالي  وغيرهما  وايضا شاهد افلام عربي وأجنبى ومسرحيات ومسلسلات عربية وانجليزية  وكل ما تتمناه تجده بهذا البرنامج الاسطورى حيث انك لن تحتاج الى ريسيفر  ولا برامج فك شفرات ولا كروت ستالايت كل ما تحتاجة هو انترنت متوسط السرعه  حتى تتمكن من المشاهدة بوضوح

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen





*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

الجديد فى هذا الاصدار

    Some channel scan bugs fixed
    Fixed the problem with DVB-S2 channels not tuning on TBS cards
    Fixed a freezing problem with deleting channels (affected Windows 8 users mostly)
    Fixed EPGParser bug which causes freezings time to time(i.e. on Eutelsat 9A, 12034 V)
    TBS remote control fix
    Bug fixes for several TBS DVB-S2 models
    Supports new TBS cards
    Estonian language have been added
    * New theme: Yusuke Kamiyamane & Redeemer
     * If you use Windows 8 or if you have no video or video problems on  Windows 7/XP, then please make sure you install codecs since Windows 8  doesn’t include required codecs. You can find most of codecs by a simple  google sarch, search and download “dvbdream codecs” on google . After  installing new codecs, you should restart DVB Dream and select them  (Main Menu->Options->Video or simply press CTRL+G). Some of the  codecs will work better than others, depending on your system  configuration.

البرنامج بإصدار 28.12.2013

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

لكى تقوم  بتفعيل البرنامج قم بتحميل البرنامج والباتش وقم بتسطيب البرنامج وافتح  الباتش وانتقل الى مسار البرنامج فى بارتشن C وقم بإختيار ملف البرنامج  وسوف يقوم بتفعيل البرنامج فى الحال

يوجد ايضا  ملف قنوات للنايل سات بأحدث الترددات و بتردد الجزيرة الرياضية الجديد و  جميع القنوات ولإضافته للبرنامج قم بفك ضغط ملف القنوات وقم بنسخه ولصقه فى  فولدر البرنامج فى بارتشن C ووافق على الاستبدال

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : يجب تحميل الباتش لتفعيل البرنامج مدى الحياه
JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/9adpnmh016ad


ثانيا : لتحميل ملف القنوات
JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/2s09somwdcg7


ثالثا : لتحميل برنامج DVB Dream
JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/d6sn41np6h8p



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

